# Where do you go for ringtones/sounds?



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm used to just making my music library into ringtones, or finding clips via google... but that only works if I know exactly what I want. Wheres a good place to go and just "browse" for ringtones and notification sounds? Are there any specific libraries of sounds that have more "ambient" or "minimal" feels to them?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Zedge/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I didnt realize people still look for ringtones. You can make your own rather easily.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, making your own is extremely easy, and I have two so far from just sound bytes I have. Hearing GLaDOS go "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" is so amusing. XD


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

He said he makes them, as do I, but you can't think of everything and I love my Robot notification that I got from Zedge, and the 300 and "Yo Phone Ringin" that are just silly goodness.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I make my notification tones from the epic rap battles of history. I get funny looks when my phone goes off.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I make my notification tones from the epic rap battles of history. I get funny looks when my phone goes off.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I got tupac on ringtone. Whenever my phone rings a hologram appears and tupac starts telling me about some girl named Brenda.

..just gotta make sure the phone is face up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

